# RE: Rearview Mirror Titivation



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Rearview Mirror Titivation*

Curious as to what folks have hanging from their rearview mirror? Let’s hear from ya…

I am sporting a mini cell phone; work related type deal, cell tower construction…(more layoffs coming...:shutme)







[/IMG]


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

no pictures, but i hang my fire department id from it. i like to think it helps out with parking tickets, or that the cop will see it if i ever get pulled over!


----------



## mjr_350 (May 3, 2009)

justin-branam said:


> no pictures, but i hang my fire department id from it. i like to think it helps out with parking tickets, or that the cop will see it if i ever get pulled over!


Over here is Oz we have NSWFB Stckers on the windows.

Anyways i had (up untill it went with last car) i small bent valve out of a 4 Cyl engine that snapped a timing belt.
Took 3 drill bits to drill through to put ring on it and was a great convo peice for new people in the car.

Not sure what i want up there now.
Hehe, maybe fluffy dice coz they help with traction when cornering


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a sticker of a unicorn on my rearview mirror. It apparently has been there since the early 70s and the legend is that there have been no traffic tickets since it was applied. No way in hell am I taking it off. I'll take a pic of it next week. I'm sure it was some little girl's sticker.


----------

